# Single Speed Crankset?



## jsinay21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm building my first single speed and can't for the life of me figure out what crankset to use. The bike I am building is an S-Works 29er Single Speed. I really want a 32t chainring in front, but all the new Sram 2x10 stuff can't run a 32t. What is everyone using? What is my lightest option (yes, I am a total weight weenie)? 175mm or 180mm? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Arrrrgggghhh!

not another crankset thread...

Here's one thread that is still on the first page of the SS forum:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=716058


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Here yah go, should go well with that S-Works, http://fairwheelbikes.com/thm-clavicula-mountain-crankset-p-2797.html, It's only 440grams and only costs less than $1500.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Buy X7-XX SRAM cranks, take off the spider and contact ISuckAtRiding for a spiderless ring in 32T.

I've personally been using SLX and XT cranks with 32-34T chainrings.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

perttime said:


> Arrrrgggghhh!
> 
> not another crankset thread...
> 
> ...


Hey man, opinions COULD have changed since then! Not to mention technology is evolving exponentially--maybe there's a rad new holy grail bcd not mentioned in that thread?!?!?!???!!??!!!?????!!?!?!?!?!!!???!

?!???!!!???!!?!?!?!

?!?!?!?!!??


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

jsinay21 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm building my first single speed and can't for the life of me figure out what crankset to use. The bike I am building is an S-Works 29er Single Speed. I really want a 32t chainring in front, but all the new Sram 2x10 stuff can't run a 32t. What is everyone using? What is my lightest option (yes, I am a total weight weenie)? 175mm or 180mm? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


I really like my Shimano Saints:








They are not super light, but they are super stiff and not too expensive either.
Average Weight: 1090g including BB (170mm) (from JensonUSA)
Your other option are shimano XTs, which are about 850g (JensonUSA). I used both in single speed application and found both to be fairly stiff, but saints just look bad ass in my opinion.


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ op did say light...

Go square taper,130-150g Ti BB, Middleburn RS8 w/ UNO ring, 175mm, 490g so 630 ish complete. 
There are lots of light options just be creative.
And if your a true weight weenie, go 26.


----------



## RSWMTB (Jun 7, 2011)

Middleburn Uno.



.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*cranky people suck*

GT carbon squish gear bike: XT Awesome
Niner SIR9 single speed: SLX Awesome
$99 ACCESS single speed: Stylo 1.1 (no bash) looks good but sold: Just bought SAINT 175 mm for $224a few minutes ago SUPER AWESOME-I can't wait


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Cheaped out shipping (free) so it could be weeks


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Rode with a buddy yesterday and he has White Industries Eno in silver and hates that they have bottomed out from tightening and swore off square taper. I also will never buy square taper again.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

hoolie said:


> Cheaped out shipping (free) so it could be weeks


did you get yours from amazon?  They offered me trial of prime, so it got here pretty quickly.


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

saint is 840g w/o rings in 170, so at least full half pound heavier than the setup mentioned above. super duper awesome though.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

A _full_ half?


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

bad wording but yes a half pound heavier. http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6077258/


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

middleburn RS8 (or WI Eno) with Ti Phil wood ST BB....

and don't forget the 'anti-seize' paste (and the Teflon impregnated BB cups if you have ti bb Threads in the S-Works)...

so the ti does not fuse with the aluminum....

*EDIT: does HBC make rings for SRAM 2X10 bits?

click on the banner at the top of the page

EDIT AGAIN: is this it?*
https://www.homebrewedcomponents.com/store.php/products/lightweight-bash-ring-for-sram-xx-crankset


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Light Options*

Here;s 2 light options with 32t Homebrewed rings. 960SS and Aerozine both 175mm


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

CHUM said:


> *EDIT: does HBC make rings for SRAM 2X10 bits?
> 
> click on the banner at the top of the page
> 
> ...


He does make 80mm BCD rings that work for the inside position of the SRAM 2x10 cranks, but he also makes these sexy rings for the X0, X9 and one of the X7 models that replaces the whole spider


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am running e*thirteen cranks and so far really like them. Not too heavy.

with bottom bracket


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

boomn said:


> He does make 80mm BCD rings that work for the inside position of the SRAM 2x10 cranks, but he also makes these sexy rings for the X0, X9 and one of the X7 models that replaces the whole spider


thanks for the plugs guys! Hopefully you got yours by now Nate, it went out last week.

As for the 80bcd rings, i do make them from 28t-36t along with a 120bcd ring that will go down to 37t. 
you just need to be careful that you have the chainstay clearance with an 80bcd ring much larger than the stock configuration. I have this warning on the site, but figured it was worth mentioning here as well.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> thanks for the plugs guys! Hopefully you got yours by now Nate, it went out last week.
> 
> As for the 80bcd rings, i do make them from 28t-36t along with a 120bcd ring that will go down to 37t.
> you just need to be careful that you have the chainstay clearance with an 80bcd ring much larger than the stock configuration. I have this warning on the site, but figured it was worth mentioning here as well.


Glad to help:thumbsup: USPS website says my ring is waiting at home for me!


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*960 is my Favorite*

Sweet pics guys. I will run Sait 810 at 175 mm (Huck n Roll $224 total) w/ Blackspire 32 tooth and steel bolts. I need to start keeping my eye out for a set of 960 for next build.


----------



## MountainFuel (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone rolling micro gears?? i have yet to see anyone running smaller than a 30t. IM currently running a 24t chainring with a 13t cog... any one got some advice on bash guards that arent stupid huge?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Bash guards look like **** and are obviated by a good ring. Besides, does anything reach up high enough to catch that 24t?


----------



## MountainFuel (Oct 6, 2009)

its not that i want a bash guard but i have the 104 BCD spider sticking out and im not wanting to pull my crank off and grind on it. I would much rather not have that extra spider on their but no one make a 64bcd crank with out it.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Look up the Blackspire Granny God. It is a 104mm bash ring that is sized to be just a couple mm larger than the 104mm spider so that it protects the crank without being any bigger than necessary.


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

middleburns are so sexy, I love the spiderless design


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't get eno cranks. Why do people pay >$150 for square taper cranks with a proprietary spline that only accepts WI sprockets?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

fotu said:


> I don't get eno cranks. Why do people pay >$150 for square taper cranks with a proprietary spline that only accepts WI sprockets?


they also accept HBC sprockets:thumbsup:


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

MountainFuel said:


> Anyone rolling micro gears?? i have yet to see anyone running smaller than a 30t. IM currently running a 24t chainring with a 13t cog... any one got some advice on bash guards that arent stupid huge?


Yep... 28:18 utilizing the inner on a 110/74 crank. Would be easy enough to source a small 110 bashring, I would think. A guy in Portland (bbgbashguard) makes reasonably priced ones down to 34T diameter. I think he makes 104 also.


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> they also accept HBC sprockets:thumbsup:


They're also light, simple, strong, sexy...

...and made in the u. s. of A. bro!

Someone remind me what was wrong with ST BB's?


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll turn you on to this since I bought mine Monday....They have a buy it now for $10 more too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FSA-CARBON-PRO-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e64bd884e


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Crazy8 modded/coated M960 w/ HB 32t ring for the MFW!!!


----------

